# NE/Mass/NH/Boston Group meeting?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone up for a group meeting? Just kinda looking for interest. Food, talk, trade, etc. Haven't seen any interest for a while. Use to do it more often. I am in Manchester, NH.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, event created for a group meeting / barbecue

https://www.facebook.com/events/835754693128124/


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Im up for it. I think its a great idea!


----------

